# Gander Outdoors Mentor Store ?



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I see Gander is closing a bunch of stores around the country. Anybody know if the Mentor store is staying open?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know the niles one is closing. The mentor one is doing the same I believe.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

For Pete’s sake again?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

dwmikemx said:


> I see Gander is closing a bunch of stores around the country. Anybody know if the Mentor store is staying open?


It is closing and was there today and there is 15 percent off guns and ammo and 40 percent every thing else .


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

That's too bad. The more I go to Cabelas in Avon, the more I dislike the franchise and BPS.
I've been giving as much business to Erie Outfitters and FishUSA as possible lately.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ya13ya03 said:


> I know the niles one is closing. The mentor one is doing the same I believe.


really? any discounts yet?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

ezbite said:


> really? any discounts yet?


Yes. All Glock products are 200% off.....if you show up dressed as your favorite member of the Village People.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS FUNNY


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> Yes. All Glock products are 200% off.....if you show up dressed as your favorite member of the Village People.


looks like its time to bust out my hard hat


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

ezbite said:


> looks like its time to bust out my hard hat


not all. totally joking.
"I was only below the hard deck for a few seconds. I had the shot....so I took it."


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They are closing because Mentor would not let them sell boats and campers


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Was 40% off all last week. It's getting picked over bad. This week may go down to 50% off. Guns and ammo was 15% off. I got some great deals on hunting supplies. Still some Good stuff there. Problem with taking capital one credit cards there for some reason or I would have gotten more. The week before was 30% off and I got some good deals.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

ezbite said:


> really? any discounts yet?


See above.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I heard the owner wanted to sell new boats at this location but Mentor told them no so he said ok I’ll close it.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep both Niles and Mentor are closing. The Niles store is actually moving to Canfield so that they can sell RV's. 40% off at both stores, but they are both empty. I was at niles on Friday they got $740 from me and Mentor on Saturday had nothing left.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Krt1911 said:


> Yep both Niles and Mentor are closing. The Niles store is actually moving to Canfield so that they can sell RV's. 40% off at both stores, but they are both empty. I was at niles on Friday they got $740 from me and Mentor on Saturday had nothing left.


I meant to say “sell RV’s” in my post also. Not boats.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Have never been to one, and never planned on. The guy is a total piece of crap. He's all about buying businesses and seeing off the merchandise, as the lease is running out, it is not renewed. Thus empty buildings. I have been through this sort of situation many times. It's just a business model. One that puts many out of work. And the people who use this are ruthless and only care about their bottom line.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

great store ...sorry to see it close "AGAIN" ....Cabelas' in Avon is just too damn far away.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

mosquitopat said:


> great store ...sorry to see it close "AGAIN" ....Cabelas' in Avon is just too damn far away.


Don't worry about it. They rarely have what I need in stock....so I end up ordering online anyway.
Returns are easier b/c I don't have to ship them....but that's about it.
Maybe a half dozen people over their know their stuff, IMHO.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

I have been using Fin Feather and Fur vs Cabelas. its crazy how much markup is at Cabelas.

ex. Stinger spoon at Cabellas is 6.99, fin is 5.49.
Dipsy diver size 0 at cabellas, 14.99-17.99, fin is 11.99

in one shopping trip for normal walleye gear, you can save $20, its sad.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Years ago, I shopped at FF&F in Ashland...and it was always a pleasurable experience. Staff was very knowledgeable and helpful.
I picked up an AR at their northern most store last year....and it was, by far, my worst gun buying experience ever. (Truthfully, it was AWFUL.) 
I won't set foot in that store again.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Krt1911 said:


> Yep both Niles and Mentor are closing. The Niles store is actually moving to Canfield so that they can sell RV's. 40% off at both stores, but they are both empty. I was at niles on Friday they got $740 from me and Mentor on Saturday had nothing left.


Wow. I live in Youngstown, and this is the first I've heard of this. And I don't know where they could locate in Canfield unless they build yet another brand new building. Guess I need to take a drive to Niles tomorrow and have a look.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

The lady mentions an old sears distribution center or something like that in Canfield. I have been going daily. Niles reloaded some yesterday, but there was a group their from Indiana buying tons of stuff. They said they just travel around to things like this and buy stuff to sell online. They were nice enough, they let me choose what I wanted before they went through. It looked like they were after mostly hooks and terminal tackle. They bought every HUK shirt they had for sure.

Reels, rods, and bigger items are pretty much gone. Line was pretty picked over. They seem to keep reloading lures though and steeling $300 from me lol.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Krt1911 said:


> The lady mentions an old sears distribution center or something like that in Canfield. I have been going daily. Niles reloaded some yesterday, but there was a group their from Indiana buying tons of stuff. They said they just travel around to things like this and buy stuff to sell online. They were nice enough, they let me choose what I wanted before they went through. It looked like they were after mostly hooks and terminal tackle. They bought every HUK shirt they had for sure.
> 
> Reels, rods, and bigger items are pretty much gone. Line was pretty picked over. They seem to keep reloading lures though and steeling $300 from me lol.


Any Kayaks in Niles?


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I made two trips to the Niles store last week before it was picked over. I bought a Garmin Striker Plus 7cv for $228 lol. I planned on getting the Garmin Strike Plus 5 ice combo for $400. Now I just have to buy the kit. So I get the 7 and the regular transducer, and ice conversion for about the same price as the 5. I got a hand full of lures and stocked up on Sufix that trip.

Then went back two days later and bought a 7’ St. Croix Triumph and a One 3 Creed X 3000 reel to combo with it for $108. So, the reel was pretty much free.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hit Mentor yesterday. Got a Benchmade Bushcraft for $62 lol great deal!
Bought 5 diawa reels and 3 Abu Garcia reels. Some mini planers, bunch of cranks, jigs, swim baits and egg beads. Waterproof bibs and jacket, tackle storage totes, spoons, and some camping stuff. Got me for around $900 total. Lol
I feel confident I made out on this like last time they went out of business.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Krt1911 said:


> The lady mentions an old sears distribution center or something like that in Canfield. I have been going daily. Niles reloaded some yesterday, but there was a group their from Indiana buying tons of stuff. They said they just travel around to things like this and buy stuff to sell online. They were nice enough, they let me choose what I wanted before they went through. It looked like they were after mostly hooks and terminal tackle. They bought every HUK shirt they had for sure.
> 
> Reels, rods, and bigger items are pretty much gone. Line was pretty picked over. They seem to keep reloading lures though and steeling $300 from me lol.


Went to the Niles store today. Yes, lots of lures, but I have more than enough to last the rest of my life! Thought about picking up a couple extra spools of braid, but that was a no go. Bought a box of Remington pheasant loads in #5 shot. Looked at a wild game home butchering kit that was reasonably priced, but passed on it. I don't know what quality of cutlery "Eastman Outdoors" produces. I have more knives than you can shake a stick at anyway.

And Snakecharmer, yes, they have kayaks.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> Years ago, I shopped at FF&F in Ashland...and it was always a pleasurable experience. Staff was very knowledgeable and helpful.
> I picked up an AR at their northern most store last year....and it was, by far, my worst gun buying experience ever. (Truthfully, it was AWFUL.)
> I won't set foot in that store again.


Same experience. Except it was there canton store. Can't stand going in there. Always really enjoyed the Ashland store and got top notch service, especially in the archery section.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, they do have a lot of Kayaks there. However they are not 40% off. They put them all on clearance which takes them out of the 40% off deal.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Got an Email that Men


Krt1911 said:


> Yes, they do have a lot of Kayaks there. However they are not 40% off. They put them all on clearance which takes them out of the 40% off deal.


Ok. The Mentor had them at 40% then to 50% and they disappeared.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Krt1911 said:


> Yes, they do have a lot of Kayaks there. However they are not 40% off. They put them all on clearance which takes them out of the 40% off deal.


That’s a bummer. They were 40% last week. I do believe that you still get 15% off of the clearance price. At least I did with the reel that I bought.

Niles store


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

berkshirepresident said:


> Years ago, I shopped at FF&F in Ashland...and it was always a pleasurable experience. Staff was very knowledgeable and helpful.
> I picked up an AR at their northern most store last year....and it was, by far, my worst gun buying experience ever. (Truthfully, it was AWFUL.)
> I won't set foot in that store again.


This is the exact reason why I will not go to kames in North Canton. Promptly drove to the fin in Ashland and spent my cash there.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I find it odd that the Ashland store of FF&F just plains rocks.
The branches apparently don't.
Must be what they're eating from Grandpa's Cheese Barn.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> That's too bad. The more I go to Cabelas in Avon, the more I dislike the franchise and BPS.
> I've been giving as much business to Erie Outfitters and FishUSA as possible lately.



I go to that Cabela's about 2x/year, usually because we're up that way doing something else. Every time I go in there looking for something, I leave incredibly disappointed. I walked in one time with a few hundred dollars in gift cards looking for various lures, tackle, etc. They were out of every single item. Didnt' buy a thing.

Never been to BPS in Rossford, but it seems like their other stores are stocked a bit better.

As for Gander, I bought a carry pistol from the Twinsburg store as it was closing. Got a really good deal on it. But now the closest is Niles, which is an hour plus.

As I've mentioned before, with Great Lakes in Bainbridge and the Gander in Twinsburg closed, Streetsboro is in a dead zone for tackle. Internet wins I guess.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

berkshirepresident said:


> I find it odd that the Ashland store of FF&F just plains rocks.
> The branches apparently don't.
> Must be what they're eating from Grandpa's Cheese Barn.


This was back when that was the only store. I live about 10 min from the Canton store. The people there generally suck


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yep, if you live in canton avoid FF&F. Go to fisherman central instead.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

For electronics, buy online at Hodges Marine. They will beat just about any item. Most stores sell at a mark up, at FFF a minn kota mk345pc is $449. At Hodges $102. Saving, no shipping, no tax.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

mas5588 said:


> I go to that Cabela's about 2x/year, usually because we're up that way doing something else. Every time I go in there looking for something, I leave incredibly disappointed. I walked in one time with a few hundred dollars in gift cards looking for various lures, tackle, etc. They were out of every single item. Didnt' buy a thing.
> 
> Never been to BPS in Rossford, but it seems like their other stores are stocked a bit better.
> 
> ...


I go to one place Marks bait on rt 14 just east of Streetsboro. Great local guy screw them big stores.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Gander mountain in North Canton was a place where I would get some pretty good prices. It was timing on the sales, and shipping to the store that saved me hundreds. I got a Terrova 80#i pilot, saved about $275. And HB 9si and saved $123. Not bad. Now I'm finding better deals online.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

gander prices were way to high anyway.....one been there once...that was enough


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

ya13ya03 said:


> Was 40% off all last week. It's getting picked over bad. This week may go down to 50% off. Guns and ammo was 15% off. I got some great deals on hunting supplies. Still some Good stuff there. Problem with taking capital one credit cards there for some reason or I would have gotten more. The week before was 30% off and I got some good deals.





ya13ya03 said:


> Problem with taking capital one credit cards there for some reason


 Another company CEO getting political. They won't handle transactions on guns and ammo. I won't use their card for that reason.


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

I second rocky top with Marks Bait and tackle on route 14. Between Streetsboro and Ravenna. I have patronized his business for many years. He has a ton of good fishing equipment and local knowledge. Has the best Muskie shop in Ohio I figure. I'm from Wisconsin and have seen many tackle shops. Support the local shops while there still here. You won't be disappointed if you take a look see.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

WETSHIRT said:


> Another company CEO getting political. They won't handle transactions on guns and ammo. I won't use their card for that reason.


I used my Capital One ( Cabelas) card there with no trouble.......


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I used my Capital One ( Cabelas) card there with no trouble.......


If you bought a gun there, perhaps I'm misinformed, but all their other merchandize is OK with Capital One.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> I find it odd that the Ashland store of FF&F just plains rocks.
> The branches apparently don't.
> Must be what they're eating from Grandpa's Cheese Barn.


The Boardman store does! Prices are better than Gander and Dick's. Smaller store though, so sometimes selection is limited. A friend drove over from PA to check the place out and left with a ton of ammo. Way cheaper than he could find it close to home! Had the cable and string changed on my Mathews compound and the work was expertly done! The bow was perfect when I got it back.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Went there to get a bow I bought sized for me. But....they closed the lane. Not getting work done on it until I know I can try it before I leave. Nothing but bad experience the 2 times I went. Glad they will be gone!


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Is the Niles/warren location closing too? If so how picked over is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dexterm16 said:


> Is the Niles/warren location closing too? If so how picked over is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes... Don't know about stock. Mentor is pretty cleared out.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone been to the mentor store lately? Still have much stock left? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

It is closed.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

zimmerj said:


> It is closed.


Hahaha thank you for saving me the hour drive. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

PymyBone said:


> Hahaha thank you for saving me the hour drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yeah. They sent all of their left over inventory (Dayton too) to Niles a two or three weeks ago. From what I've been told, whenever a store is shut down, the leftovers are going to Niles. 

I have not been up there since they've gotten any of the shipments in though.


----------

